# installing adobe flash player in opera in ubuntu



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

How do I do it???


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

I am using xubuntu 7.10; the website only includes versions up to 7.04...
also, the website does not mention opera


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Xubuntu and Ubuntu only differ in graphical interface. Otherwise they should be exactly the same. The version number shouldn't make a big difference. The 7.04 instructions should work fine.

This might help for Opera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

Now I have a larger problem:

first, the update maanager says the following when my mouse is over it:
"This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies"

When I click the icon (white star in yellow background), an error message appears with no information.

"sudo apt-get update" results in:
"E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"

Here is my medibuntu.list:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<title>Medibuntu :: Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="medibuntu.css" type="text/css" />
</head>
<body>
<div id="header">
<h1><span class="hidden">Medibuntu<br />Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu</span></h1>
</div>
<ul id="menu"><li><a href="index.php">Presentation</a></li>
<li><a href="http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu">Repository Howto</a></li>
<li><a href="packages.php">Packages</a></li>
<li><a href="contact.php">Contact us</a></li>
</ul>
<div id="page">
<h2>Presentation</h2>
<p>
<strong>
Medibuntu (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu) is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons (copyright, license, patent, etc).
</strong>
</p>
<p>
Medibuntu is a packaging project dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Ubuntu for various reasons, related to geographical variations in legislation regarding intellectual property, security and other issues:
</p>
<ul>
<li>patentability of software, algorithms, formats and other abstract creation</li>
<li>legal restrictions on freedom of speech or communication</li>
<li>restrictions on the use of certain types of technical solution, such as cryptography</li>
<li>legal restrictions on imports of software technology, requiring for example specific permissions</li>
<li>etc.</li>
</ul>
<p>
A lot of excellent <a href="http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/free-sw.html">free software</a> and non-free software is affected by such restriction somewhere in the world, thus preventing its inclusion into Ubuntu that, for economy and simplicity, are generally identical for all countries.
</p>
<p>
We refuse to resign ourselves to abandoning software that may be legally useful somewhere, and we have chosen to provide it with professional quality packaging, easily usable within the context of Ubuntu.<br />
This repository provides packages for Ubuntu distribution.
</p>
<p>
It is your legal responsibility to make sure that the software you are installing can be legally used in your country and for your intended purpose.
</p>
</div>
<div id="paypal"><form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<p>
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick" />
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]" />
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Medibuntu" />
<input type="hidden" name="no_shipping" value="0" />
<input type="hidden" name="no_note" value="1" />
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="EUR" />
<input type="hidden" name="tax" value="0" />
<input type="hidden" name="bn" value="PP-DonationsBF" />
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but04.gif" name="submit" alt="Effectuez vos paiements via PayPal : une solution rapide, gratuite et sécurisée" />
<img alt="" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1" />
</p>
</form>
</div>
<div id="footer">:: designed by <a href="http://www.most-enchained.com">_Enchained</a> - logo by <a href="http://www.racoon97.net">racoon97</a> - Domain by <a href="http://flosoft.biz">Flosoft</a> - Managed by <a href="http://www.dunnewind.net">Sp4rKy</a> :: </div>
<!-- phpmyvisites -->
<a href="http://www.phpmyvisites.us/" title="phpMyVisites | Open source web analytics"
onclick="window.open(this.href);return(false);"><script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var a_vars = Array();
var pagename='';

var phpmyvisitesSite = 2;
var phpmyvisitesURL = "http://stats.dunnewind.net/phpmyvisites.php";
//-->
</script>
<script language="javascript" src="http://stats.dunnewind.net/phpmyvisites.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<object><noscript><p>phpMyVisites | Open source web analytics
<img src="http://stats.dunnewind.net/phpmyvisites.php" alt="Statistics" style="border:0" />
</p></noscript></object></a>
<!-- /phpmyvisites --> 
</body>
</html>


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

maybe i should uninstall medibuntu


----------

